# Need input on creating a desc.txt



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've made and am trying to really understand whats going on with this. I'm posting the zip I made but it will not work and I'm almost positive I don't have the desc.txt file setup correct. If anyone that has dealt with this would mind dwnloading the zip I'm posting and just open it and let me know where and how to correct it I'd be grateful TIA.

http://db.tt/H4Hkaoka


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I answered your message, but for the sake of anyone else, here's a breakdown.

Files are grouped into folders, usually named part0, part1, etc... Each folder represents a section of animation. For instance, in one of my bootanims a sun rises, then a loop starts. so my part0 had the sunrise anim, and part1 had a looping animation. (reference: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2205-bootanim-shinkansen-family-sanrio/)

so, for my example, you'd have all the files in numerical order in each folder:
bootanimation.zip
-part0
----000.jpg
----001.jpg
----etc....
-part1
----000.jpg
----001.jpg
----002.jpg
----etc...
-desc.txt

the desc.txt is as follows.

```
<br />
480 480 25<br />
p 1 0 part0<br />
p 0 0 part1<br />
```
simple right?
well... let's explain the lines.

```
<br />
480 480 25<br />
```
= width, in pixels, height, framerate (in frames per second)

```
<br />
p 1 0 part0<br />
```
the "p" means this line describes a part of the animation. (you can use "s" to mean sound, but I won't go into that here)
the next digit, 1, means how many times we are going to play this part. (0 means play it indefinitely). Needless to say, I only want my sunrise to play once, as it's the intro.

The third digit, 0, is how long (in frames, in this example 15 would mean 1 second) to play the animation. This is useful if you want to simply display a single image for some time.
in this case, I used 0. 0 means just play every frame that's in the folder, at the given framerate. (so the length is defined by how many frames, not a specific time)

and of course, the "part0" identifies the folder it's playing from.

next line:

```
<br />
p 0 0 part1<br />
```
Again, p = part of the animation.
the first 0 means it's going to play this over and over until the phone boots, and the second 0 means play all the way through it at the given framerate.

As you can see, you can make some very complex animations.

for instance:
480 480 20 #20 frames per second, 480 resolution
p 1 0 intro #play intro folder frames once
p 1 20 logo #show logo image in logo folder for 20 frames (1sec)
p 3 0 swirl #play swirl animation three times
p 0 0 andy #play andy annimation until phone boots

Have fun!


----------

